# Webseite in iFrame. CSS überschreiben



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wenn ich in ein iFrame eine externe Webseite (meine Eigene) eibinde gibt es da ne Möglichkeit die in dieser Webseite geladene CSS zu überschreiben bzw. an statt dieser eine andere zu laden?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maik (27. Februar 2010)

Hi,

nachträglich lässt sich das geladene CSS nicht überschreiben (Webentwickler-Tools wie z.B. die Firefox-Erweiterung Firebug  außen vor gelassen, auf die du hier vermutlich nicht hinaus willst).

Solange es sich um deine eigene Seite handelt, hast du doch die Möglichkeit, in deren Quellcode den Pfad zur CSS-Datei entsprechend zu ändern.

mfg Maik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2010)

Hi,
Jein. Das ist ein Webinterface einer Festplatte, also war das mit der eigenen Webseite war etwas geflunkert .
Auf der Festplatte läuft zwar ein abgewandelter Linuxserver auf den man zwar auch über Umwege rankommt aber nicht mehr wenn schon Daten drauf liegen. Die Gefahr diese zu verlieren ist einfach zu hoch.
Ich möchte das Loginfenster dieses NAS über eine Webseite erreichbar schalten. Und das Webinterface beinhaltet halt erstmal noch das Logo des Herstellers (Eine Diskussion darüber ob das entfernen nun erlaubt ist oder nicht können wir an dieser Stelle bitte mal ausenvorlassen, bitte!), welches einfach eine Zumutung ist. Und auch der Rest des Layoutes bindet sich nicht wirklich in den Rest der Webseite ein.

Gibt es den nicht vielleicht über Javascript eine Möglichkeit ein Austausch hinzubekommen?


----------



## Maik (27. Februar 2010)

Und wie willst du den JS-Code "nachträglich" in der geladenen Seite implementieren, der den Austausch der Stylesheets vornehmen soll?

mfg Maik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2010)

mmh, gute Frage!


----------



## Maik (27. Februar 2010)

Siehste 

mfg Maik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2010)

Hi,
was mir noch eingefallen ist wäre dieses sogenannte XSS (Cross Site Sripting). Aber wie man sowas hinbekommt bzw. Sicherheitslöcher findet die man benutzen könnte weiß ich natürlich nicht  .
Vielelicht hatt davon ja jemand Ahnung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maik (27. Februar 2010)

Wüsste jetzt nicht, was sich da mit Cross-Site Scripting bewerkstelligen lassen soll.

Oder wie bzw. auf welchem Wege soll das Stylesheet in den Code eingeschleust werden?

mfg Maik


----------



## gct86 (27. Februar 2010)

Je nachdem welche Programmiersprache auf deinem Webspace/Server zur Verfügung steht würde ich die ganze Seite über z.B. PHP einlesen und dann zerlegen, also die dir bekannten CSS u. Javascript Links entfernen und deine eigenen einfügen. Danach könnte man das ganze dann einfach in das iFrame, welches du dann auch nicht mehr brauchen würdest, ausgeben.

Eine etwas unsaubere Lösung würde auch mit Javascript hinhauen, also per HTTP Request einlesen (auch bekannt als AJAX), dann parsen und mit deinen kleinen Veränderungen zu den Links ausgeben.
Kannst auch mal hier lesen.

Oder du nimmst einfach ein Benutzerdefiniertes Stylesheet, das dürfte glaube ich höher gewichtet sein als jedes andere, dann kannst die ganzen Anweisungen die vom Original mitgeliefert werden drin lassen!
Spontan finde ich bei Google das hier

Oder per Firefox Plugin  Da gibt es bestimmt was für benutzerdefinierte Styles!
Das hier zum Beispiel


----------



## Maik (27. Februar 2010)

gct86 hat gesagt.:


> Eine etwas unsaubere Lösung würde auch mit Javascript hinhauen, also per HTTP Request einlesen (auch bekannt als AJAX), dann parsen und mit deinen kleinen Veränderungen zu den Links ausgeben.
> Kannst auch mal hier lesen.
> 
> Oder du nimmst einfach ein Benutzerdefiniertes Stylesheet, das dürfte glaube ich höher gewichtet sein als jedes andere, dann kannst die ganzen Anweisungen die vom Original mitgeliefert werden drin lassen!
> Spontan finde ich bei Google das hier


Bei dem Aufwand könnte ja gleich direkt  im Quellcode der Pfad zur CSS-Datei umgestellt werden. Zumal die Scriptcodes ja auch im Dokument eingebunden werden müssten.



gct86 hat gesagt.:


> Oder per Firefox Plugin  Da gibt es bestimmt was für benutzerdefinierte Styles!
> Das hier zum Beispiel


Davon bekäme die Außenwelt aber nichts mit, wenn er mit dem Addon am Code werkelt 

mfg Maik


----------



## gct86 (27. Februar 2010)

Ja ich hatte das mit der Erklärung von Ihm zu dem Linuxserver und dem NAS nicht gelesen <-- aber dafür hab ich ja mehrere Wege aufgelistet, nach Sinn geordnet ;-) 

Wie gesagt ich würde das einlesen dann nach den Zeilen für CSS Einbindungen suchen und die komplett durch eigene ersetzen.
Die Frage ist ob man auf die Quellcodes des NAS Systems zugreifen kann?

Zum Thema parsen, wenn das vielleicht doch in Frage kommen könnte, würde ich es mal mit dem hier  probieren! Der basiert auf PHP und ist ziemlich einfach mit vielen Beispielen!


----------

